# ego autem interea caelum te feram



## L.Sand

Hola, tengo problemas para traducir esta frase, en gran parte porque no encuentro el verbo... feram y autem me descolocan... ¿Puede alguien ayudarme?


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
El verbo es _feram_ (futuro). La traducción podría ser:
_Pero yo entretanto te llevaré al cielo_.


----------



## L.Sand

muchas gracias!!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

litelchau said:


> Hola:
> El verbo es _feram_ (futuro). La traducción podría ser:
> _Pero yo entretanto te llevaré al cielo_.


 
Yo lo leía así también, pero lo que me desconcierta es la ausencia de preposición delante de _caelum_ , porque no he dado con un ejemplo donde la expresión _in (ad) caelum aliquem ferre_ omite la preposición.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
 Quizás sea un error, nos falta el contexto.
También a mí me extraña la ausencia de preposición, pero no veo otra manera de interpretarlo.


----------



## L.Sand

la preposición es pro. lo siento, no se como se me pasó copiarlo. la frase se queda ego autem interea caelum pro te feram, que yo traduciría: yo sostendré el cielo entre tanto en tu lugar, ¿no? autem no lo traduzco porque creo que queda claro en el contexto...


----------



## litelchau

Amigo, esto es otra cosa. Ahora sí creo que tu traducción es la correcta.

Un saludo


----------

